

Ask HN: Learning about product management? - benrmatthews

I&#x27;m looking to get more into product management. I&#x27;ve built a few of my own apps and have acted as a product manager when a client needed help, but no formal training at all. Do you know of any good training courses &#x2F; books I could read &#x2F; people I could speak to for advice &#x2F; as mentors to help me get better at this.
======
brendannn
I have never taken any formal training, but the new General Assembly courses
look fantastic for getting into Product:
[https://generalassemb.ly/](https://generalassemb.ly/)

As for resources, Noah Weiss just posted a great article listing a ton of
books and articles for product managers:
[https://medium.com/@noah_weiss/50-articles-and-books-that-
wi...](https://medium.com/@noah_weiss/50-articles-and-books-that-will-make-
you-a-great-product-manager-aad5babee2f7)

